# Recommendation?



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

What does it mean in user CP (profiles?).  Who does the recommending & for what purpose? TIA?


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2005)

Please, can someone tell me what recommendation/recommended means in members' profiles? Noticed some have none, while others have one or more. Just wondered where it came from, how & what it means. Thanks for any help.

Oops, went back again to check & recommendation was incorrect - says *referral*.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

mish, i just read something about this earlier today (can't remember how I got to it, tho).

It represents how many others you have referred to this board.


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Mud.  Didn't see anything anywhere explaining exactly what referral is about, how it works, & what purpose it serves.  Would like to know more. TIA.

Also wondered about notation - not a member of a public forum means.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

found it, mish.  Go to FAQs.  The referral 'splanation is there.


----------

